# Urgent Help needed on how to fill FLR(M) form -spouses/partner visa



## lenora (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi, 

I will need to apply for my visa next week and I have a few questions on how to fill the FLR(M) form! Any help and advice will be much appreciated!

A very quick and brief background, I have been married for more than 2 years now, was able to apply for permenant settlement but unfortunately i couldn't book my test, life in the UK in time! Hence, I have to re-apply for a marriage visa. I really need to get this visa as i can't bear to be apart from my husband nor my 3 1/2 months old baby!

These are the questions that I am unsure of:

Sec 1.4, full name; do I include my surname in the boxes?

Sec 2.2, my answer is no, this is not my first time extending my visa, which leads me to sec 2.3, what does 'second period of leave to remain(following initial grant to remain)' means? Do I tick this or should I tick the other box stating that I failed to obtain the relevant qualification to apply for indefinite leave to remain?

Sec 4.6, do I need to fill in my baby's details? He should be a british citizen as he was born in this country and his father is English. 

Sec 4.8, i don't understand the question as to whether my sponsor if financially responsible for supporting anyone else. Do i tick yes or no. Obviously he has a baby that depend on us financially. 

Sec 4.9, Do i put my baby's details in the box?

Sec 7.5, as i am currently on maternity leave and my pay fluctuates each month, what amount should i put in? The most recent pay or pay before my maternity leave? 

Sec 7.7, can anyone explain to me this section as i don't really understand it. 

Sec 9.4, i don't really understand the last column stating British diplomatic post if they were taken abroad for the biometric section. 

Phew, that's it! I know there's a lot of questions, but if anyone could help me, you'll be my lifesaver! Thank you very much!

Lenora


----------

